# upgrade pour ibook G4



## alexanderjones (7 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai comme qui dirait un sérieux problème d'ancienneté  avec mon ibook G4. 

Il est d'origine absolue, 256 MO, 1.2GHZ, 30  GO, version 10.3.9 OS X panther.
Mes questions sont les suivantes : 

Y  a t'il possibilité de "booster" le petit père, il commence à ramer un  poil, tourne parfois dans le vide et refuse d'afficher certain sites web  ( et non pas de truc bizarre) de plus  un tas de navigateurs proposent  des mises a jours incompatibles avec lui ( il est trop ancien). 

Sans  parler de youtube qui me menace à chaque connexion de ne pas arriver à  lire les vidéos... et qui saccade comme pas permis.

Lancer  plusieurs trucs à la fois est aussi un peu mal vu, quand à mon DD il est  presque full.

Utilisation de la bête, un peu de traitement de  texte, navigation intense sur internet et aucun téléchargement.

Dois-je  préciser qu'il a fait un vol plané il y  a un an et depuis tourne un  peu carré? Ou bien cela n'a rien a voir?

Donc : je résume, y a t-il qq chose à faire? en  acheter un autre est hors de question pour le moment et j'adore mon 12"  en plus.

Et est que le matériel si il existe coute très cher? Je  ne changerais probablement rien moi même, mais autant savoir avant de se  faire pigeonner.

Bises  et merci pour votre aide.

AJ


----------



## iMacounet (7 Mai 2010)

alexanderjones a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai comme qui dirait un sérieux problème d'ancienneté  avec mon ibook G4.
> 
> ...



Changer le HDD (pour un bcp plus gros, regarde sur MacWay...)
Plus de ram (1,25Gb le max je crois)
Mac OS X 10.5 Léopard

Voila.

Pour la procédure de démontage, fais un tour chez Sterpin.


----------



## alexanderjones (7 Mai 2010)

Merci de ta réponse super rapide 

Hdd 160GO
Ram 1GO (ddr, c'est le bon modèle pour le G4?)
et leopard snow ( y a pas autre chose)

260Euros... C'est loin d'être le prix d'un neuf et si ça marche youpiiiiii

Comment faire avant de tout changer pour copier tout son dd afin de conserver ses musiques, images et liens internet?
Un tuto en ligne qq part je suis sure...

Biz


----------



## SadChief (9 Mai 2010)

alexanderjones a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse super rapide
> 
> Hdd 160GO
> Ram 1GO (ddr, c'est le bon modèle pour le G4?)
> ...



Le disque dur : 46 euros
La barrette 1 Go : 50 euros
... plus un Léopard (boîte noire) à trouver quelque part, et voilà! Bien en deçà des 260 euros  
Pour le DD: le disque de 160 Go est un poil plus rapide à l'usage que celui de 250 Go (1 plateau pour le premier, deux plateaux pour le deuxième). Histoire de presser le citron


----------



## iMacounet (9 Mai 2010)

Et c'est Mac OS X Léopard, et non Snow Léopard (Intel only) 

Léopard 10.5 se trouve uniquement en occasion sur les grands sites de vente. (eBay,price..)

Voilà.


----------

